# Problems with developing auratus eggs please help!!!!



## arilog (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, I got my first clutches of fertile eggs from my auratus, after a few days of developing you can see the head and the tail but below the head what should be the body and the stomach looks like a hugh deformed bubble it looks transparent and its become very big, in the pictures you can see one tadpole from the first clutch (around 13 days old), the only fertilized that is more developed and you can see even the head is beggining to be part of the big bubble, the others (around 8 days) are starting to show the same problem.
I keep the eggs at 25-26 ºC (77-79 farenheit), spray them once a day, and they are in a plastic container tighly closed, I use the water from the vivarium pool.
I dont know which is the reason of the deformation of the embryo. I apreciate any kind of help.
Some of the embryos look pink but its just the camera, in real live they are just grey.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Same thing happened to me so, I asked for Ed's help and after changing things around per his adviceI got viable tads.
Here is the post:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/42188-b-b-auratus-first-eggs.html


----------



## JayzunBoget (Mar 7, 2008)

the eggs are developing fungus and falling apart. I recommend spraying the eggs with RO water mixed with methyl-blue, an antifungal medicine that you can get in most fish dapartments of pet stores. I use maybe a quarter teaspoon Methyl-Blue to a quart of RO water.
Spray the eggs daily. If you can, try to score a 1cc syringe and use that to remove any eggs you do lose immediately once they start to fall apart.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The large clear section is probably due to the tadpoles not having sufficient levels of vitamin A as retinol/retinyl in the egg. This affects the development of the pronephros which is effectively the first kidney the tapdole developes. As this isn't developing properly the tadpole cannot osmoregulate correctly and ends up retaining fluids with the symptoms you are seeing here. 


See Seung Yun Lee & Richard P. Elinson (2008) Abnormalities of forelimb and pronephros in a direct developingfrog suggest a retinoic acid deficiency. Applied Herpetology. 5 (1): 33-46.

This can be due to the adults not getting thier systems coordinated yet (if this continues for several months then and then it clears up that demonstrates that was the problem) but if not then an additional level of vitamin A as retinol/retinyl as a supplement is needed once or twice a month. 

This is not something that methylene blue can cure.. 

As a further complication, there is a greater risk of SLS in the surviving tadpoles as the lack of retinol will disrupt limb development. 


Ed


----------



## arilog (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, thanks to everyone for your answers, and thanks Ed, your answer just makes perfect sense, I´m still a little newbie in breeding dendrobates, the anser is very clear and complete, thank you very much, I will update after the retinol treatment to see how next generations develop, I dont think there is too much i can do for helping this ones.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Ed said:


> if not then an additional level of vitamin A as retinol/retinyl as a supplement is needed once or twice a month.
> 
> 
> Ed


What kind of suppliment is good of this ED?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It depends on how deficient the adults are in vitamin A... I would start out by adding a retinol/retinyl supplement to thier dusting regimen (like Repashy ICB or Dendrocare). If after a couple of months, that doesn't resolve the problem I would then use a dry vitamin A capsule for humans once to twice a month. 

Ed


----------

